# Low lying fog solution?



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Saw this listed at some websites and I believe wal-mart is going to carry it also. Claims to lie low without the chiller. Has anyone tried this stuff yet to see if it works?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have you looked in the atmosphere forum? There was some discussion on fog solutions there.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, I searched the forum and couldn't find anything about this particular product. Looks like it is a newer product.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

this dude used to sell the tuff. dont know if he's even around any more?
http://www.fogsupply.com/fluids.html


----------

